# Hirschmann Switch -> Ethernet/IP Konfiguration



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

*Hirschmann Switch -> Ethernet/IP Konfiguration, Allen Bradley STEUERUNGEN*

Hallo Liebe FORUM-Gemeinde, 

ich möchte ein Hirschmann Switch RS20-0400.... in ein Ethernet/IP Netzwerk einbinden. Programmiert wird mit RSLogix 5000 und RSLinx. Folgendes Problem:
Trotz erfolgreicher Installation der EDS-Datei (*Start-> Rockwell Software-> RSLinx tools-> EDS Hardware Installation tool*) kann der Switch nicht in den Konfigurationstools "RSLinx" bzw. "RSLogix 5000" gefunden werden. Unter welchem Namen ist er eigentlich im Hardwarekatalog zu finden? Worauf ist hierbei genau zu achten? Irgendwo müsste ich den doch in den Modulen finden können? Leider wurde beim Kauf des Switches keine detaillierte Konfigurationsbeschreibung hinzugefügt. Auch im Internet konnte ich keine Angaben darüber finden.
Kann man überhaupt eine Topologie bei Ethernet/IP vorgeben? Aus der Profinet-Welt weiß ich, dass es dort möglich ist (im Topologie-Editer). Fällt beispielsweise ein Strang im Netz aus, und habe ich eine Ringtopologie konfiguriert, zeigt mir die Siemens SPS den Fehler über einen Sammelfehler an. 
Auf baldige Antworten von unseren Allen Bradley Experten wäre ich sehr erfreut. 

Achja, nochwas:
Um die Reaktionszeit der I/O-Baugruppe der SPS zu messen, habe ich ein ganz einfaches Programm geschrieben, indem über einen Eingangsschalter der I/O-Baugruppe ein Ausgangsschalter (Spule) gesetzt werden soll. Ich habe bewusst nichts dazwischen geschaltet. Im Anschluss habe ich die Zeitdauer einfach mal gemessen, die vergeht, bis der Ausgang gesetzt ist (Scope). Das Ergebnis war erschreckend -> 12 ms +- 1ms Jitter. Da bei AB-Steuerungen Tasks auch periodisch abgefragt werden können, habe ich das auch versucht. Frage ich beispielsweise alle 0.100 ms (niedrigster Wert der einzustellen geht) periodisch ab, hat das trotzdem keinen Einfluss auf die Messwerte. Frage ich alle 1000 ms ab, dauert es nach dem Betätigen des Eingangsschalters sehr lange, bis das System darauf reagiert.
Letzteres blieb mir nur noch die Einstellung der Aktualisierungszeit der I/O-Baugruppe über den Hardware-Manager übrich, die kann aber minimals auf eine ms eingestellt werden. Setzte ich die hoch, macht sich das auch bei der Messung bemerkbar. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann sie leider nicht runter setzten. 
Da aber die SPS eine Zykluszeit von ca. 2ms haben sollte, können doch die Werte nicht stimmen. Da hängt ja kein Bus oder sonstiges dazwischen. Ist das realistisch???


Gruss 

Selly


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2010)

Zum Teil 1:
Benutze RSNetworx for Ethernet IP

Zum Teil 2:
Welche CPU hast du genau die 2ms haben soll?


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

Hä, 
ich dachte RSNetworxs wäre für DeviceNet vorgesehen?

Zum Teil 2:
Ich habe eine CompactLogix L32E

danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2010)

selly schrieb:


> Hä,
> ich dachte RSNetworxs wäre für DeviceNet vorgesehen?
> 
> ...


Es gibt 
RSNetWorx for DeviceNet, RSNetWorx for ControlNet und RSNetWorx for EtherNet/IP


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

OK....

Und womit ist die gemessene Zeit zu Erklären? 12ms Reaktionszeit an einer I/O Baugruppe ist doch erschreckend. Ich hatte eigentlich ein Wert erwartet der im Worst-Case-Fall bei ca. 4ms liegen würde. Wenn die SPS die Main-Task alle 0.100 ms periodisch abfragt, müsste doch eine Reaktion am I/O deutlich schneller erfolgen, die ja auch mit der Antwortzeit von 1ms programmiert ist. Oder habe ich da ein Verständnisproblem


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2010)

Habe folgendes in der Doku gefunden


Was für eine Ein-/Ausgangsgruppe hast du genau.
Auf was für eine Scan-Zeit steht dein Scope?


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

Folgendes habe ich eingestellt bzw. programmiert für den Versuch
Als Modul setzte ich ein 1769-IQ6XOW4/B ein (Digital-Modul)

Anhang anzeigen RPI1.bmp


Anhang anzeigen RPI.bmp


Main-Task war folgendermaßen programmiert:
Anhang anzeigen programm.bmp


Anhang anzeigen task.bmp


Ich habe einfach den Eingang mit 24 Volt versorgt. Dabei habe ich mit dem Oszilloskop den Eingang getriggert und am Ausgang gemessen


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

Warum habe ich so eine extrem hohe Zeitspanne

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse:

Kann ich nicht ohne RSNetworx for Ethernet/IP (die Software habe ich nämlich nicht) den Switch konfigurieren?


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Juni 2010)

Der Hirschmann Switch wird laut Datenblatt über serielle Schnittstelle oder Webinterface konfiguriert.

Welche Module stecken sonst noch (siehe oben)?

Evtl. ist noch bei der Eingangskarte ein Filter (in ms) zu setzen bzw. gesetzt.

Wenn es um eine High-Speed Anwendung geht, ist die CompactLogix vielleicht die falsche Wahl, die ControlLogix ist um einiges schneller. Wenn es nur um ein schnelles Signal geht ist vielleicht eine Spezialbaugruppe (z.B. Zählerkarte) sinnvoll.


----------



## MSB (8 Juni 2010)

Zu RSNetworx, keine Ahnung!

Zu dem Zeit"Problem":
Laut:
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/td/1769-td006_-en-p.pdf
hat deine Baugruppe ein Input-Delay On/Off von 8ms, und ein Output-Delay On/Off von 10ms,
also bist du mit 12ms sowieso schneller als in den Technischen Daten angegeben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Juni 2010)

Oh je, das ist das Kombimodul aus dem Starterkit, das hat Relaisausgänge! Und Du träumst von Traumzeiten?


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

Ok,

vielen dank erstmal für die Info, aber dann nimmt das ja einen erheblich hohen Einfluss auf mein Ethernet/IP Bus. Ich  mein ich möchte über den Eingang ein Feldgeräte ansteuern, und das möglichst schnell. Also Weiche Echtzeit kann ich ja dann von vorne herein ausschließen. Ich dachte die Baugruppe wäre ähnlich Leistungsstark wie die Baugruppe von Siemens CPU 315-2 PN/DP. 

Zu Oberchefe:
Also auf den Webserver des Switches kann ich ja auch zugreifen, auf ihm ist auch die EDS Datei hinterlegt. Leider bringt mir das aber nicht viel, da ich ja denn Switch auch im RSLogix konfigurieren möchte. Kann man den Topologien bei Ethernet/IP-dem Controller vorgeben. Habe ich beispielsweise ein Ring, und eine Komponente im Ring fällt aus, schaltet der Switch beide Ports frei, aber als Anlagenbetreiber möchte man ja vom Ausfall informiert sein. Es könnte ja sein, das es ein Kabelbruch ist, dann würden alle Feldgeräte trotzdem noch laufen und keiner würde das mitbekommen.


----------



## selly (8 Juni 2010)

Traumzeiten wären toll ,
nee jetzt mal spaß bei seite:
ich möchte lediglich die Bussysteme gegeneinander vergleichen, d.h. PROFINET RT vs. ETHERNET/IP. Und hierfür wäre es halt schön gewesen, wenn die SPS annährend genause Leistungsstark wäre wie die SIEMENS. Ich hatte nur laut ODVA mal gelesen, das die CPU CompactLogix L32E mit der 315 er Baureihe der Siemens verglichen werden kann (von der Leistung). Ich hätte nie gedacht das eine IO Baugruppe so gravierend sich bemerkbar machen könnte. Mein Problem ist, möchte ich die Reaktionszeit messen, brauche ich irgend ein Signal, andem ich was abgreifen kann. Und dafür würde sich halt am besten die Eingangsbaugruppe eignen.  Ansonsten habe ich keine Chance irgendwas abzugreifen. Einzige Möglichkeit ist halt über ein Busmonitor unmittelbar nach der SPS, aber das muss ja nicht wirklich die tatsächlich Reaktionszeit wiedergeben. Es könnte ja gut möglich sein, dass der Aktor erst auf das Signal reagiert, danach das der SPS durch sein Antwortstelegramm mitteilt. Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass das priorisiert behandelt wird.


----------



## selly (9 Juni 2010)

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, 

ich habe ohne "RSNetworx for Ethernet/IP" keine Chance den switch in das Ethernet/IP Netzwerk zu konfigurieren? Über RSLogix 5000 und RSLinx geht das also nicht???


----------



## marlob (9 Juni 2010)

Du kannst den auch so einbinden, aber für weitergehende Funktionen wie Diagnose oder Konfiguration aus der HMI brauchst du das EDS-File.
Mehr Infos hier
http://www.ethernetsafari.com/


----------



## selly (9 Juni 2010)

JAAAAAA 

genau so etwas habe ich gebraucht. Vielen DANK für den Link. Bin leider erst nächste Woche wieder auf der Arbeit aber werde es dann sofort mal ausprobieren. THANK YOU !!!!!

Gruss Selly


----------

